# Are dogs allowed on the tube?



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am supposed to be having a family day out in London tomorrow with my mum, sister and the kids. They were talking about either going to West End Live, or if too busy then taking a wander around covent garden.

I was worrying about Daisy as it will mean that if I don't take her then she will be on her own for 5 hours, the most she has ever been on her own ever was 4hours and even that I wasn't thrilled about.

They have suggested bringing her with us, so she is not on her own. It solves the home alone problem, but... Are dogs even allowed on the tube?
Is it complete madness to even think about taking her into Central London?

What do you think?


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

best idea is to give them a ring first, alot of underground dont let you carry pets on esculators and dont have lifts etc, if you can do your journey on main line trains you wont have a problem, only taken our daisy on underground when she was a pup but she was in a dog carrier.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I know dogs are not alowed on the underground in Glasgow. They are alowed on lower level trains, but not the actual tube. Sorry, not much help. Lol. I would give them a ring.

x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I travelled on the tube with mine and wasn't stopped, but then he was so well behaved i'm not sure he was even noticed..either that or they thought he was a sniffer dog as I was traveling with my friend who was in her uniform and she happens tobe a police officer 

You're best luck is to give 'em a ring, I had no problems but again i'm not sure if they noticed barney or just saw him as a sniffer dog.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

I just had a quick look at the transport for London website but couldn't find anything other than about assistance dogs.

However, Google shows various other forums and discussion boards of people talking of their experience taking their dog on the Tube. Essentially it reads as though dogs are allowed, however must be carried on the escalators and may be refused at busy times if they are too big!

Also, be mindful that apparently London village is full of people who aren't that friendly and may not appreciate Pooch as much as you do. So be warned!!!


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Have spoken to London Undeground and they confirmed that dogs ARE allowed provided that that are not dangerous (well yeah!) on a leash (of course!!) and can be carried on escalators.
I think I'm going to go for it... going to take her for a nice long walk in a minute (she is always better behaved when she has had her walk) and load myself up with water, treats, poo bags and tissues 
fingers crossed it all goes ok - will report back later on how it goes...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Have a good day - hope all goes smoothly and you have lots of fun


----------



## Camsie84 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ted travels on the tube everyday with me to work and back - he is quite the commuter! I see a few people that also take their dogs, I think the rule is that if you can carry them on the escalators, its fine

If you need any advice just ask
Sarah


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

after all that she point blank refused to get on. Locked legs, whining - am sure you are familiar with the drill LOL 
In the end I rewarded her for quietening down and brought her home. Think this is something that I need to do in babysteps...
Silly of me to think otherwise really.
At least she will only be home alone for 3.5 hours now till OH gets home...


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hm....oh dear lol. Yes the more practice sessions she gets the better i guess. I cant' see Mika enjoying a train ride...i'd love to take him somewhere on the train but i can't see him going for it lol


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

she is so good on the bus, and has been on the train, thought the tube would be fine.
Guess they are quite different. Oh well will try again another day


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would have thought she would be much happier being left at home. She might be allowed on the tube but unlikely to be allowed anywhere else that you want to visit so will rather curtail what you can do. Plus the centre of London is hardly the place for a dog. 5 hours isnt too long to leave a dog. How old is she. Presumably an adult. If you really wanted to take her on the tube though why didnt you just lift her on, you had to be able to lift her on the escalator so she cant be too big to carry.


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

she's 11 months old. I could have carried her on but didn't want to when she was obviously so distressed. Probably a part of me was wavering about if it was a good idea anyway - as you say central London doesn't jump out as being very dog friendly. This just made up my mind for me...


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It sounds like it was a wise choice. You might have ended up standing outside places while the rest of the family enjoyed themselves.
5 hours is not too long for an 11 month dog to be left.


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

you are right, think I have working parent guilt LOL my OH mainly looks after her in the week, so I like to spend as much time as possible with her & kids at the weekend.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Awhh bless her 
5 hours isn't too long, unless Daisy is prone to getting bored (like Bess ) i would say 6 is your max though 
Did you get to go in the end??
xx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Glad this has been clarified - I need to travel through london to Portsmouth from North Wales - 8 hours on a train with 2 dogs!!!?

Now can I ask a question, how do I carry medium sized 2 collies down an escalator, on my own!!?

Clare x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Glad this has been clarified - I need to travel through london to Portsmouth from North Wales - 8 hours on a train with 2 dogs!!!?
> 
> Now can I ask a question, how do I carry medium sized 2 collies down an escalator, on my own!!?
> 
> Clare x


LOL oh dear..no don't you probably would collapse.....oh dear what to do with your dog.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Glad this has been clarified - I need to travel through london to Portsmouth from North Wales - 8 hours on a train with 2 dogs!!!?
> 
> Now can I ask a question, how do I carry medium sized 2 collies down an escalator, on my own!!?
> 
> Clare x


There should be stairs or an elevator

I travel allot with my springer Barney on trains and though he's only 23kg, it's too much for me to carry


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Awhh bless her
> 5 hours isn't too long, unless Daisy is prone to getting bored (like Bess ) i would say 6 is your max though
> Did you get to go in the end??
> xx


We did, Daisy didn't. Probably for the best though it was really busy. I made up for it but taking her and OH down the road to the pub for fathers day BBQ instead. She got a bit of sausage, so seemed pretty happy about it all


----------



## Camsie84 (Jan 29, 2008)

Blitz said:


> I would have thought she would be much happier being left at home. She might be allowed on the tube but unlikely to be allowed anywhere else that you want to visit so will rather curtail what you can do. Plus the centre of London is hardly the place for a dog. 5 hours isnt too long to leave a dog. How old is she. Presumably an adult. If you really wanted to take her on the tube though why didnt you just lift her on, you had to be able to lift her on the escalator so she cant be too big to carry.


Sorry, but you are so wrong! Ted comes on the tube everyday to work with me in Soho. Why would Central London "hardly be the place for a dog"????? There are amazing parks, tons of dog friendly bars, cafes and restaurants and loads of other dogs mooching about!! He would far rather be with me than left at home alone all day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Camsie84 said:


> Sorry, but you are so wrong! Ted comes on the tube everyday to work with me in Soho. Why would Central London "hardly be the place for a dog"????? There are amazing parks, tons of dog friendly bars, cafes and restaurants and loads of other dogs mooching about!! He would far rather be with me than left at home alone all day!!!!!!!!!!!


I am def going to persevere with daisy & the tube, as there are loads of nice places. As it turned out I don't think she would have coped with where we went today, so it worked out for the best. But def want a fully "portable" dog for any future days out so gonna work on it.


----------

